

Is market now closed for a new AR Glass based startup? - sumitviii

Which has its own OS.
Because Google is in it. It has this tendency of making its platform open. Which in turn invites all the Big Hardware companies.
Also, there are many other startups already pursuing it.
======
dragonbonheur
Not at all. You can make software that goes with your hardware to make it the
easiest way to program augmented reality systems. So simple that ordinary 9
year olds can do it. Not just the gifted. That's a major differentiator that
nobody is pursuing and aren't willing to pursue because they think that the
language stack (they call it stack, I call it a messy disaster) they use is
good enough.

